# Cdrbrännar prog.

## troopern

Jag letar lite febrilt efter ett cdbrännar prog för console eller X-win som har liknande funktioner som Nero Burning rom har.

Har testat några st olika och dom har inte uppfyllt mina krav, viktigast är att kuna bränna mp3 som audio-cd.

----------

## frippz

Något program som är i klass med Nero har jag inte funnit ännu, men en av programmen som jag funnit rätt så bra är simplecdrx. Kör du Gnome är Gnome Toaster rätt ok också.

----------

## NissePisse

Jag använder cdbakeoven. Mycket bra grafiskt gränssnitt och enkelt att använda.

Tycker dock lite funktioner försvann i 2.0beta så jag kör med 1.8.9 eller något.

Annars är gtoaster enkelt om du bara ska bränna mp3 -> musik-cd.

----------

## Papapishu

Den enda jag lyckades bränna med var kreatecd.

Den har ganska avancerade funktioner och fattar om man vill bränna en iso eller bara filer eller ena audioskiva...

----------

## Beddan

Då tycker jag du ska testa Arson funkar kalas bra att bränna musik me funkar även med vcd/svcd...

----------

## zeb

K3b är det brännarprogram som jag fastnat för, det funkar utmärkt (till skillnad från vissa andra program) och är snyggt och lätt att använda. Det kräver KDE, så om du inte kör det är säkert nåt annat prog ett bättre val.

----------

## NoUseForAName

Håller absolut med om k3b, så länge du inte har något emot KDE.

Det klarar att bränna mp3 som audio, och mycket annat.

----------

## Papapishu

Problemet jag stötte på var att de flesta programmen var mer eller mindre inkompetenta.

That is, vissa sa "Åh, jag kan minsann bränna MP3-skivor!", vilket de kunde, vilket var allt de kunde göra överhuvud taget.

Andra påstod sig kunna bränna ISO-filer, men jag kom aldrig på hur.

Andra var bra på att bränna filer, men hade usla GUI'n.

Det var typ tre stycken som kunde göra vad jag krävde av dem, så jag provade dem.

Det visade sig att två av tre inte ens kunde använda min brännare.

En kunde det, så det var minsann inget fel på brännaren...

Jag provade runt 20-30, och endast en klarade av att faktiskt bränna en skiva, och var inte specialinriktad på en typ av skivor.

Ett annat område jag är sur på är text-redigerare.

Jag kan inte fatta att det för ett operativsystem, vilket i princip är basserat på textfiler i allt från programkod till inställningar, inte har en enda kompetent, men ändå lättanvänd editor (typ Ultraedit) att tillgå.

Det är en stor skam.

Jag tror att gedit är det bästa jag provat hittills, men även det är ljusår från målet, och emacs kanske är avancerat och kompetent, men det är inte precis användarvänligt eller intuitivt...

Något måste göras.

Har ni förslag på bra editors?

Någon som kan matcha Ultraedit?

----------

## snutte

k3b är ett väldigt vackert och genomtänkt program. Nästan all min bränning är från .iso eller .cue filer. Och då duger cdrecord och cdrdao direkt från console utmärkt.

----------

## Chewie

 *Papapishu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Någon som kan matcha Ultraedit?

 

Jag har aldrig testat Ultraedit.

Men eftersom alla mina ändringar i configfiler sker i konsollen, så är ju pico, nano, bra val. Små och smidiga, men gör jag ngt större är är det emacs som gäller.

Bränna isofiler är väl bara att skriva " cdrecord -dev=0,0,0 fil.iso ".

----------

## Papapishu

Det är just det jag menar.

Inget ont om nano eller pico.

De utför jobbet när de behövs, men när det kommer till uppgifter med högar av text-redigeringsuppgifter, typ programmering, så kan man inte säga annat än att de inte duger.

Jag testade senaste versionen av KWrite nyss, och den verkar vara på rätt spår.

Den har t.o.m en rad-linjal som UE har, så att man snabbt ser på vilken rad man arbetar och inte tappar bort sig när man läser långa rader.

Det enda jag kan se utan närmare granskning är att den inte stöder tabbar (än), vilket jag hoppas de fixar snart.

Jag vill ha tabbar överallt   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Papapishu

Jag har lite problem med min brännare verkar det som.

Den fungerade, utan att jag behövde göra något, i SuSE.

Det är en Samsung Combo, en IDE-brännare.

Alla programmen vill ha tillgång till en SCSI-brännare.

I SuSE tror jag den använde sig av någon slags wrapper för att lura datorn att det var en SCSI-enhet.

Hur fixar man så att man kan använda IDE-brännare?

----------

## zeb

 *Papapishu wrote:*   

> Hur fixar man så att man kan använda IDE-brännare?

 

Så här:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=20175

----------

## troopern

det bästa progga jag hittat hittils är simplecdrx, 

Sen så vill jag inte ha något att göra med gnome eller kde på min ws burk heller.

----------

## Papapishu

Tack för tutorialen.

Jag har testat tipsen i tutorialen, men jag kunde nte få det att fungera, varken med moduler eller inkompilerat.

Finns det instruktioner för hur man emulerar det på det gamla sättet?

Får se om det funkar...

----------

## jahve

Det sätt jag använder är lite quick 'n dirty, men det fungerar och jag har faktiskt inte sett några större nackdelar med det.

Jag har kompilerat in SCSI-emulering i kärnan men helt tagit bort IDE CDROM-stödet. Det gör att jag tvingar mina CD-enheter att emuleras. (se bara till att du generellt SCSI-stöd och SCSI för CDROM inkompilerat i kärnan).

----------

## ndreas

 *Papapishu wrote:*   

> Det är just det jag menar.
> 
> Inget ont om nano eller pico.
> 
> De utför jobbet när de behövs, men när det kommer till uppgifter med högar av text-redigeringsuppgifter, typ programmering, så kan man inte säga annat än att de inte duger.
> ...

 

Kika lite på Kate. Den verkar innehålla det du vill att den ska ha.

----------

## Papapishu

 *yos0n wrote:*   

> Kika lite på Kate. Den verkar innehålla det du vill att den ska ha.

 

Jo, jag glömde nämna det.

Kate innehåller precis allt jag behöver.

Faktum är att den är bättre än Ultraedit.

Kate var ganska bra till att börja med, fast med senaste versionen av KDE, vilket har ett fantastiskt protokollsystem, så man kan t ex nå smb- och ftp-servrar via den.

Sen så har senaste KDEversionen uppdaterat texteditkontrollen som Kate, Kedit och Kwrite använder, med en massa godsaker.

Kate är numera ett fullvärdigt programmerarverktyg.

----------

## Papapishu

Jag la till hdc=scsi i grub's bootoptions.

Hoppas det funkar...

(har allt scsistöd inkompilerat...)

----------

## Papapishu

(Multipost)

Hehe, det gjorde susen  :Very Happy: 

Kompilera in scsi-emulering i IDEavdelningen, och scsi-cdrom + scsi-general i scsi-avdelningen.

Öppna sedan grub.conf och lägg till hdc=scsi sist på den sista raden (om hdc är cdbrännaren).

Går som smort, här åtminstonne...  :Very Happy: 

Och SimpleCDX är ganska kompetent.

----------

## wasted

Papapishu

....

NEDIT > *

kan välja vilket progg språk du kodar.. o få olika färger men mera.. väldigt användarvänligt.  :Surprised: 

----------

